
Created chessvision.ai CV/ML app to analyze chess positions on any website/video - pkacprzak
https://chessvision.ai
======
pkacprzak
Reddit discussion here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/b826h5/created_chess...](https://www.reddit.com/r/chess/comments/b826h5/created_chessvisionai_a_computer_visionmachine/ejvelvg/)

